# Thinking of switching from Orijen and Acana to Go!



## T-Rex (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I've been reading the dry food forums for days now. I have a GSD and a Corgi mix. I feed them Orijen in the morning and Acana at night since the Corgi mix is a picky eater. I'm starting to notice the Corgi mix scratching herself more than usual. From what I've read so far, Champion Pet changed their formula across the board and others are having the same issue with their dogs also. I also feel Orijen might be too high in protein for them since they're getting a little heavy. I don't over feed them and they're pretty active for the most part.

The more I read, the more I get confused, to be completely honest. I'm considering Go! Fit And Free. I'd like to hear some opinions from those who've done the same. I'm sure asking for recommendation is been beaten to death here, so I apologize in advance. I'm also open to other brands. Thanks for your help.

Terrance


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i think you could try and see if there is anything different going on with the corgi, to have him start scratching. how long have you been feeding this way? what protein is in the food?

i have one, that seems to be allergic to anything with chicken in it-chicken fat, chicken carcass-anything chicken related. so i removed the chicken part and she's still chewing her legs (above the paw pads, not to a red mark, but licking too much). her blood tests always show a high eosinophil count which in her case, means allergy and it may not be the protein)

anyway, has the dog been outside , laying in grass? anything different-soap, shampoo, stuff like that?

i feed grain free and i feed less because it's high in calorie. maybe you need a lower calorie food?

this question has been beaten to death but when it concerns your dog-it's a valid question. so dont worry about it. i'm sure you will get a zillion responses to drive you even crazier. the allergy/food roller coaster does that.


----------



## T-Rex (Sep 17, 2010)

They've been pretty much eating grain free food the whole time. I used to feed them Blue Wilderness and my GSD was fine but the Corgi mix was scratching. When I switched to Orijen/Acana, I only fed them 6 fish or Regional Red (Orijen) and Rachland (Acana) since they don't contain chicken. And the scratching went away. Now that they've changed the formula, she's scratching again. I'm not sure if that's a coincidence or the food. I'll definitely do the blood work on her. 

I've been cutting down on the portion since the food is high in calorie. I'm glad my GSD is not a picky eater. However, the other one will not eat the new formula Orijen/Acana if she doesn't have to. That's another reason I'm thinking of switching. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

it doesnt have to be the grain, and it might not be the protein either. could be an additive or whatever else they put in kibble. i'm still scratching my own head and was home cooking for one of mine. very hard to pin point if it's an allergy. and if the fish kibble has 6 different fish in it....tho my vet says if she's not allergic to salmon, ie, she wont be allergic to the others but i know people who are allergic to salmon and not flounder.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy wouldn't eat 6 Fish either after they changed the formula to add lentils. 

We tried a few different things, but we are in the process of switching him (and my pup) to the Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear formula, which isn't grain free, but it doesn't have lentils and they both really seem to like it. So we'll see how they do on that.


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

I would try the Go! Sensitivity + Shine Grain Free Potato free in that line. It is using Turkey as a protein. The Fit + Free is good, but contains many protein sources. This one is no chicken, grains, or potatoes.
Keep us posted on how you make out!


----------

